# 10 euros for study participation



## trinityresearch303 (9 mo ago)

Hi! I am seeking volunteers for a *paid research study.* To check if you meet the inclusion criteria, you are invited to do a *5-minute screening survey*: tcdecon.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0kSq8VZIutDrj1k
Participating in the full study then involves using a smartphone app to play a game and complete some self-report assessments on mental health. This will take about *30 minutes* and you will be paid *€10* upon study completion.


----------

